# NJ Gov almost gets killed in SUV crash



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070413/ap_on_re_us/corzine_crash

Prayers for the Trooper who was hurt...

CAMDEN, N.J. - Gov. Jon S. Corzine was apparently not wearing his seat belt as required by law when his official SUV crashed into a guard rail, leaving the governor hospitalized in critical condition, a spokesman said Friday.
ADVERTISEMENT

A state trooper was driving Corzine to a meeting between Don Imus and the Rutgers women's basketball team Thursday night when another vehicle, swerving to avoid a pickup truck, hit the governor's SUV and sent it into the guard rail on the Garden State Parkway.

The crash broke the governor's leg, six ribs, his sternum and a vertebra.

Authorities on Friday were still searching for the red pickup truck, which had been "driving erratically," state Police Capt. Al Della Fave said.

Corzine, 60, did not suffer any brain damage in the crash. But he won't be able to resume his duties as governor for several days, if not weeks, and he won't walk normally for months, Dr. Robert Ostrum said performing surgery on the governor Thursday night at Cooper University Hospital.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT said:


> *Corzine, 60, did not suffer any brain damage in the crash.* But he won't be able to resume his duties as governor for several days, if not weeks, and he won't walk normally for months, Dr. Robert Ostrum said performing surgery on the governor Thursday night at Cooper University Hospital.


He already had sufficient "brain damage" before the collision.

I doubt the veracity of this account. I think the governor just wants to take the summer off at taxpayers expense. How could he have been injured? Everyone knows that politicians are exempt from the Laws of Physics. Those laws are just for the rank-and-file proles...not the *Power Elite*... 

What a dope. May your recovery be exacerbated by "complications"...and go take a shave while you're at it, you scruffy looking bastich...:-D 
</IMG></IMG>


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Jesus DCS don't hold back, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

_The Govenors Highway Safety Bureau reminds all drivers to "click it or ticket"_


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

N.J. gov. remains critical after crash

CAMDEN, N.J. - Gov. Jon Corzine was beginning to respond to people Sunday as he recovers from an SUV crash that left him on a ventilator with a dozen broken ribs and a severely fractured leg, among other injuries, his spokesman said.
Corzine's three children and his girlfriend visited the governor and were pleased with his progress, spokesman Anthony Coley said. Despite his sedation, Corzine has been able to communicate to some degree, Coley said.
The governor, who remains in critical condition, underwent a procedure to remove fluid that had collected outside his left lung. The procedure, which lasted less than 15 minutes, is common for patients who sustain a number of rib fractures and doctors said it was successful, Coley said.
Corzine was injured Thursday when his SUV crashed on the Garden State Parkway, after his vehicle was hit by another vehicle that swerved to avoid a pickup truck, sending the governor's SUV into a guard rail.
The 60-year-old governor, who was apparently not wearing his seat belt in the front passenger's seat, broke his leg, 12 ribs, his breastbone and suffered a broken collarbone. He also had a head laceration and a minor fracture on a lower vertebra.
The governor has already undergone two surgeries on his badly broken leg and a third is expected Monday.
Senate President Richard Codey, who is acting governor as Corzine recovers, said he would not promote his own agenda while Corzine recovers. New Jersey does not have a lieutenant governor.
"One of the tough things here is I don't know how long it's going to be," Codey told The Record of Bergen County.
The accident comes as Corzine's administration was heading into its second budget battle with the Legislature, pushing a $33 billion budget that included big property tax rebates.
He also has plans to shore up the pension system and to raise money for the state by selling state assets like the New Jersey Turnpike and the Garden State Parkway, where the crash occurred.
Corzine had been on his way to a meeting at his mansion in Princeton between radio show host Don Imus and the Rutgers women's basketball team.

Full Story: http://p252.news.mud.yahoo.com/s/ap...rzine_crash;_ylt=ApFUEjeWxXUMxSxMtf8XI.7MWM0F


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

This is why he should be using a tax payer funded helicopter...maybe Deval was right after all......just kidding


----------

